# مس ديور جادور شوبارد الين انجل كوكو شنيل شانص ch نسائي بلاك اكس اس



## مسوقة26 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحة الله و بركاته

نحمد الله عز شأنه على توفيقه و إمتنانه في بيع العطورات صغيرة الحجم ( سمارت ) و التي

لا تأخذ حيز كبير في حقيبتك سيدتي أو في مكتبك الشخصي سنقوم بعرض هذه العطور على أنظاركم

كي يتمكن الجميع من إقتناء هذه العطور و الموجود هو المعروض حالياً كما سوف تصل إلينا كميه

جديده في القريب العاجل بإذن الله مع أسماء و ماركات مختلفه .

حجم العلبه : 25 مل

السعر 15 ريال فقط

نفس التركيز بعلب مختلفه و شكل أنيق جداَ يتماشى مع أذواقكم الراقيه
































بعض أسماء العطور :

مس ديور 
جادور
شوبارد
الين انجل
كوكو شنيل
شانص
CH نسائي
بلاك اكس اس 
بربري لندن 
شانيل 5
سينما
فلور بامب 
نينا رشي 
اسكادا اس 
قوشي فلور الرائع
قوشي باي قوشي 
ليدي مليون 
لوكست لوف بنك
بلغاري جاسمين نوير 
فرزاتشي كرستال 
بوس 
جفنشي بلاي
فنتازيا
212سكسي
فري سكسي
سوبر رومانس
توت بري 
توت نكتار
سنشوال شنل
استلا
ديورادكت 
نارسيسو
الي سان لوران
قوشي قولتي الجديد
جفنشي بلاي الجديد
212 vip سكسي الجديد
زهورالريف 
انجي ديمون جفنشي
كارتير
جفنشي هوت
بيوتي
































كما يوجد لدينا عطورات تعبئة إماراتيه بنفس العلب الأصليه و بتركيز أقل من الأصليه تدوم رائحتها ما بين 4 إلى 6 ساعات بمبلغ 40 ريال للجمله فقط جميع أنواع العطور ما عليكم غير طلب العطر بالأسم

لا تبخلو عليّ برفع الموضوع و لو بدعوه صادقه و دمتم​




__________________

زيت للي تبغى شعرها يطول مضمون 0535653157 سيترس المنظف الشامل السحري لانجريات رومانسيات زيت الوزار الأصلي عطورات تعبئة دبي كابتشينو Tup Cup


----------



## koko474 (14 فبراير 2012)

*رد: مس ديور جادور شوبارد الين انجل كوكو شنيل شانص ch نسائي بلاك اكس اس*

بكم تعطين بالجمله الرجاء الرد على الخاص


----------

